# Sony 42W700B vs Samsung 40 H6400



## kul (Oct 10, 2014)

HI guys,
I am looking forward to buy a new led TV very soon.
comparing Sony and Samsung models.

i kind of zeroed down to these 2 models. and both at available at same price.

so now i need the comments from the experts on which TV will be a best buy.
considering that we can ignore 2 inches of Sony and 3d features of Samsung (consider them as add-on and not the main criteria for comparison).

i saw both the TVs in their exclusive show rooms, and also together at reliance.and could not differentiate much. 
so the confusion still remains, as which one should i go for. 
thanks in advance.


----------



## hkumar.anand7 (Oct 11, 2014)

sony kdl w700b is good but some dealers said abt overheating issues(may be due to metal bezels) and i heard it takes forever to detect a harddisk.so pls check the above issues other than that the tv is great.
If you are obsessed with smart features then go for samsung.

- - - Updated - - -

you should also take a look at LG lb5820 42' ...its a decent product and is more smarter than sony...


----------



## Minion (Oct 15, 2014)

Get Samsung 40H6400.Sony W700B don't have 3D.


----------



## ithehappy (Oct 16, 2014)

Sony all the way. No expert here, but as of this date and for past five decades this is the undisputed truth, a Sony will always be a better buy if you value true picture quality. However if you value features then go for Samsung.

And when you saw the pictures at showroom did you ask for the settings which they were on? Showrooms usually, almost always rather, put a television at dynamic / vivid mode with ridiculous colour / contrast settings to attract buyers, however that's normal, cause if they put it on cinema mode or at any settings which are balanced and saturated then 90+% customers will say, meh, what a bogus picture.


----------



## Gollum (Oct 16, 2014)

Samsung has better color uniformity with low DSE.
Sony cannot play all video formats - if you care aout such things


----------



## Minion (Oct 16, 2014)

ithehappy said:


> Sony all the way. No expert here, but as of this date and for past five decades this is the undisputed truth, a Sony will always be a better buy if you value true picture quality. However if you value features then go for Samsung.
> 
> And when you saw the pictures at showroom did you ask for the settings which they were on? Showrooms usually, almost always rather, put a television at dynamic / vivid mode with ridiculous colour / contrast settings to attract buyers, however that's normal, cause if they put it on cinema mode or at any settings which are balanced and saturated then 90+% customers will say, meh, what a bogus picture.



Sony is good if you go for higher end models but W700B is expensive for what it offer.


----------



## Gollum (Oct 16, 2014)

Minion said:


> Sony is good if you go for higher end models but W700B is expensive for what it offer.



W700B is not good, Don't go for it.


----------



## Minion (Oct 16, 2014)

Gollum said:


> W700B is not good, Don't go for it.



Buddy i am not neither suggesting a Sony W700B nor i am buying one.


----------



## ithehappy (Oct 16, 2014)

Minion said:


> Sony is good if you go for higher end models but W700B is expensive for what it offer.


Pricing and Sony can never go together. Sony products are always highly priced than competitors, but when someone counts for the peace of mind in long run, it's more than worth it.


----------



## Minion (Oct 17, 2014)

I mean look at their w800,W900 series if you buy those they are true VFM but lower end models like R series and W700 are not worth the price.


----------



## $hadow (Oct 18, 2014)

W series is actually a looker form Sony.


----------

